# A Laser Cut Blank for the Mistral Pen



## Ken Wines (Jun 29, 2017)

So ... my friends Jim and Angela Pratt over at Signature Pen Supply asked me to make some unique pen blanks for the Mistral pen that they carry in their shop. Not having a clear idea of what to make I sat down at the computer, threw some geometric shapes into the drawing area and starting manipulating them. Here's what I came up with for the first one. Usually I do a skelton of the shapes and fill it in with inlays, I decided to try something different with this one. The segmented Interwoven lines make up the gridwork to hold the cherry inlays to which I added a couple of ring segmentations at the top and bottom of the blanks. This one blank pretty much has all the elements of what I do combined. I'm a big fan of Celtic art and I try work it into a lot of the blanks I make.


----------



## RayMcDaniel (Jun 29, 2017)

Amazing!!!


----------



## Gwatson50 (Jun 30, 2017)

Brilliant design, elegant colors


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Tom1697 (Jun 30, 2017)

Wow!  You have a gift for it!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## leehljp (Jun 30, 2017)

Great design. Beautiful work!


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 30, 2017)

Awesome work.


----------



## mark james (Jun 30, 2017)

That is beautiful artistry.  I just flat out love your work Ken.  Thank you for sharing and keeping us inspired.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 30, 2017)

That is a pretty amazing looking blank!


----------

